# comandos at para sony erricson w300



## orochi (Oct 31, 2007)

alguein tendra los comandos par el sony w300.


----------



## aerodesliza (Nov 8, 2007)

Los AT commands para la mayoria de los celulares son lo mismo ais que prueba los que encuentres


----------

